
Comparing DBA Productivity: An Oracle/DB2 Task Complexity Study - acangiano
http://www.channeldb2.com/video/comparing-dba-productivity-an
======
DeBedeux
there have been a few studies by Oracle that use some questionable to put it
mildly methodologies. This one uses standardized and accepted methodology.

